
Ask HN: What are the best slack groups/communities you are part of? - bwb
I&#x27;d love to hear what Slack groups you all are part of, and why?
What value are you getting?
What do you love?
What annoys you?<p>I am specifically interested for members of my team Slack groups aimed at:
- COOs
- CTOs
- CMOs
- Heads of Product
- Product Mangers
- Project Managers
- Dev Ops
- Software Developers in RoR, Angular, etc etc...
======
ohjeez
Without a doubt, the best is rands-leadership.slack.com -- very active with
dozens of channels, intelligent conversation among knowledgeable people.

~~~
bwb
Thanks! Checking it!

